# Canon USA Announces Canon Log Feature Upgrade for the EOS 5D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

```
<p>We first reported that the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/c-log-coming-to-the-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/">EOS 5D Mark IV would get a C-Log update last month</a>, and a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/crop-factor-change-for-4k-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-included-in-coming-update-more/">few days later a more indepth upgrade list</a> came from an unknown source. It looks like the detailed firmware specifications list from a “new source” was a nice and detailed hoax. We very rarely get caught but them, but we were this time. As has been the case in the past, if anything is extremely detailed as far as a rumor goes, it’s likely not legitimate.</p>
<p>Apologies if we got people’s hopes up, but everything we post isn’t always 100% correct.</p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., April 20, 2017 –</strong> In a move to help meet the demands of professional filmmakers, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the availability of a feature upgrade for the EOS 5D Mark IV DSLR camera that will add the ability to record with Canon Log. With this upgrade, the EOS 5D Mark IV can achieve a cinematic look similar to what can be achieved using Cinema EOS cameras, allowing it to serve as a second camera on a Cinema EOS shoot or to stand alone as a cinema camera. Current EOS 5D Mark IV camera owners can have the Canon Log feature upgrade installed for $99 at any of the Canon service centers across the U.S. starting in July. The camera will also be available for sale (body only) with the feature upgrade pre-installed starting in July, with an estimated retail price of $3,599.00<span class="green">*</span>.</p>
<p>Canon Log uses the image sensor’s characteristics in a way that allows for a wide dynamic range, minimal loss of detail in shadows and highlight areas and an increased range of choices when color grading. Color grading options available with Canon Log include optimized color saturation, accurate colors with minor color bias, visual continuity and accurate skin tones.</p>
<p>Canon Log also works with and complements several EOS 5D Mark IV camera features including 4K shooting, Dual Pixel CMOS AF, high speed 119.9p shooting in HD and 59.94p shooting in Full HD. Additional features include Movie Servo AF allowing the camera to focus on a subject even when the shutter button is not used, the ability to register custom shooting modes in Canon Log and movie shooting in Canon Log on a compatible iOS® or Android™ device using the free Canon Camera Connect app<span class="green"><sup>1</sup></span>.</p>
<p>To learn more about the feature upgrade and how to get it installed, please visit <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/see-legendary/canon-log" target="article-9160679900">usa.canon.com/canonlog5d4</a>.</p>
<p>The EOS 5D Mark IV camera with Canon Log will be shown at the NAB show in Las Vegas, NV, April 24-27, in the Canon U.S.A., Inc. Booth #C4325 in the Central Hall of the LVCC. Follow Canon throughout the show on Instagram at @CanonUSA and Twitter at @CanonUSApro.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 20, 2017)

Your posted link is bad... supposed to direct here?
https://www.dpreview.com/news/9160679900/canon-will-add-c-log-to-the-eos-5d-mark-iv-for-99

no mentions of the other rumored 4K modes, or crop changes?


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Apr 20, 2017)

Something tells me this update is to help it be more competitive with the new Sony A9.. LOL 
I may actually by this camera later on this year now.. 

Now if they can just get it to output to 4k from full sensor readout (aka no pixel binning)..


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

wow.. where's that big update that canon was supposed to be because video was so critical to the success of a the camera... (no offense to you CR .. some where using it as "proof" that video was mandatory on DSLR's)

this because of the A9? doubtful. canon doesn't have anything to match a ergonomically, weathersealed challenged sports camera with out telephotos yet.

Probably some hollywood people wanted it added.

what's odd is that it's not going into the 1DX Mark II.


----------



## tr573 (Apr 20, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> wow.. where's that big update that canon was supposed to be because video was so critical to the success of a the camera... (no offense to you CR .. some where using it as "proof" that video was mandatory on DSLR's)
> 
> this because of the A9? doubtful. probably some hollywood people wanted it added.
> 
> what's odd is that it's not going into the 1DX Mark II.



What's not odd is that all those pie in the sky dreams about XF-AVC 4K are not actually part of this.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 20, 2017)

Now let's hear the cacaphony of hurt for the $99 cost for the upgrade.

Anybody that believed a fraction of the 'rumor' was in denial. Talk of a hardware upgrade was never going happen to a mass production camera.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

tr573 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > wow.. where's that big update that canon was supposed to be because video was so critical to the success of a the camera... (no offense to you CR .. some where using it as "proof" that video was mandatory on DSLR's)
> ...



thankfully I don't have to eat a healthy diet of crow today.

I honestly doubted and sadly I guess is probably correct, that the DIGIC's in the stills cameras simply can't handle video of any real sort above and beyond 1080p

I honestly don't know what canon is going to do soon and fast - they are starting to really loose the technology race, even to nikon in this regard.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Now let's hear the cacaphony of hurt for the $99 cost for the upgrade.
> 
> Anybody that believed a fraction of the 'rumor' was in denial. Talk of a hardware upgrade was never going happen to a mass production camera.



I wanted all these features added but i don't want to pay for them! Damn you Canon! (even though panasonic is doing the exact same)

~ the whining majority at dpreview.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.

When you're right, no on says anything. When you're wrong..... omg! The hate emails have started already 

For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!


----------



## naylor83 (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> 
> When you're right, no on says anything. When you're wrong..... omg! The hate emails have started already
> 
> For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!



Can't wait for the 6D2!


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> 
> When you're right, no on says anything. When you're wrong..... omg! The hate emails have started already
> 
> For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!



I'm sure canon is receiving some hate emails too.. i noticed some on dpreview stating it as fact yesterday. lol.

it was a pretty amazing rumor though. the dude spent alot of time on it.

maybe it has been discussed and bandied about.. do you remember how fare back the C700 specs were?

or it could be a mythical beast called a 5DC.. that canon will upgrade 5D Mark IV's into for a fee.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 20, 2017)

tr573 said:


> What's not odd is that all those pie in the sky dreams about XF-AVC 4K are not actually part of this.



This was the part of the rumor that I really wanted. The crop mode adjustments were a bonus.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> ...



When your batting average is pretty good, it can work against you when it comes to things that aren't true. People assume a lot, even if you say "new source", "unknown source" or "[CR1]". If it's not "[CR3]", it's not fact.

The way it came to us was generally the way real stuff comes, so this is a head scratcher.

There is no "5DC" coming in 2017... beyond that, who knows.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> 
> When you're right, no on says anything. When you're wrong..... omg! The hate emails have started already
> 
> For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!



It's a rumors site, nobody should care or put the rent money on it. 

The last rumor did get way out there though, more a case of conspiracy theory run riot than any viable or realistic chance of actually happening, especially seeing as we were talking about Canon who are nothing if not staid.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The way it came to us was generally the way real stuff comes, so this is a head scratcher.
> 
> There is no "5DC" coming in 2017... beyond that, who knows.



I'm wondering what else Canon has up their sleeve for NAB this year. Too bad no 5DC, with that rumored spec list for around $3750-$4000 USD would probably sell really well.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> There is no "5DC" coming in 2017... beyond that, who knows.



I've said for years the 5D should come in three niche orientated models. How many people that actually work with cameras don't believe that would be the most obvious thing to do with the 5D line?

5DC
5D Mk*
5Ds/r Mk*


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The way it came to us was generally the way real stuff comes, so this is a head scratcher.
> ...



This is it... 5D4 firmware and the Compact Servo 70-200. They'll be showing off 8K stuff at their booth, but as far as products... this is it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> ...



You're right, I'll be passing videography based rumors through a couple of people before they hit the site. Part of it in this case might be my ignorance to video features. I am and will always be a stills guy.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> This is it... 5D4 firmware and the Compact Servo 70-200. They'll be showing off 8K stuff at their booth, but as far as products... this is it.



Guess that's why the Sony truck went missing?


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> You're right, I'll be passing videography based rumors through a couple of people before they hit the site. Part of it in this case might be my ignorance to video features. I am and will always be a stills guy.



I'm a video guy, mostly post-production. Was really hoping for the additional codecs from that rumor being part of the LOG upgrade. The other stuff was pipe dreams. Those Magic Lantern guys may be able to achieve it eventually. That list would be a great starting point for a 5DC based cinema camera, if Canon is listening...


----------



## mclaren777 (Apr 20, 2017)

I would have gladly paid $99 for the rumored firmware, but what Canon is actually offering is vastly inferior.

Bummer.


----------



## tr573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> 
> When you're right, no on says anything. When you're wrong..... omg! The hate emails have started already
> 
> For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!



Oh that wasn't a knock on you, the rumors come, you print em. I just thought people were dreaming big on that one because Canon has never shown they have hardware capable of that, ever.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The way it came to us was generally the way real stuff comes, so this is a head scratcher.
> ...



I don't think canon has ever announced a camera at NAB.

CINI stuff .. sure, but not a camera. was the 1DC announced at NAB? that may have been the last.

probabbly they are too busy looking over all the Sony stuff they got yesterday from an anonymous source


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > You're right, I'll be passing videography based rumors through a couple of people before they hit the site. Part of it in this case might be my ignorance to video features. I am and will always be a stills guy.
> ...



aren't you transcoding to prores,etc regardless?


----------



## midluk (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm hoping that unmodified 5D4 cameras won't become second class citizens when it comes to future firmware updates. Best case would be the modification just installs a software key somewhere that unlocks the feature in a firmware update that can be installed on all cameras.


----------



## infared (Apr 20, 2017)

I just bought my camera two weeks ago...and I do not care about any of these features....Stills-only for me...love the camera and will have it for years......the only thing that bothers me is that this paid-update-after-release will someday effect the resale value of my camera. ....um....that TIPA award should be retracted. LOL!


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

midluk said:


> I'm hoping that unmodified 5D4 cameras won't become second class citizens when it comes to future firmware updates. Best case would be the modification just installs a software key somewhere that unlocks the feature in a firmware update that can be installed on all cameras.



it will certainly complicate future firmware patches you'd think.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

what's the "view assist" right under Canon Log in the menu?


----------



## myjtp (Apr 20, 2017)

Man the no 4K recropping really took the wind out my my sails  I was thinking long and hard about buying a few more 5Dmk4's but now.... not so sure. As far as getting the rumor wrong DON'T EVEN SWEAT IT!! That is what a RUMOR is just keep providing us rumors to enjoy and dream about


----------



## tr573 (Apr 20, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> what's the "view assist" right under Canon Log in the menu?



Applies a LUT to the feed you see on the screen so you're not looking at pasty grey log footage while trying to compose, focus, etc.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

myjtp said:


> Man the no 4K recropping really took the wind out my my sails  I was thinking long and hard about buying a few more 5Dmk4's but now.... not so sure. As far as getting the rumor wrong DON'T EVEN SWEAT IT!! That is what a RUMOR is just keep providing us rumors to enjoy and dream about



go get yourself some sweet Sigma APS-C CINI lenses and don't look back.

I always thought a 1.2 to a 1.3 crop would be a pain in the ass more so then a 1.7 crop just for the UWA's out there.

just like it was for APS-H sensors, the 1.3 was a no man's land. can't use APS-C lenses and full frame lenses aren't as wide angle as they should be.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

tr573 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > what's the "view assist" right under Canon Log in the menu?
> ...



ah, got it! thanks!


----------



## CanonCams (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!



The wait for the 6D2 is killing me!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2017)

infared said:


> ......the only thing that bothers me is that this paid-update-after-release will someday effect the resale value of my camera.



Why would it affect resale value? It appears that Canon will soon be selling two versions of the 5DIV, standard for $3499 or with C-Log preinstalled for an extra $3599. I could see you being concerned if Canon were to charge $99 for the upgrade on existing cameras but then include the feature in new cameras for free, but that doesn't appear to be the case. Rather, I'd thing it would affect resale in the converse way - for those selling a 5DIV with C-Log, they'd have to explain (to some) why they're asking more than the typical price.


----------



## infared (Apr 20, 2017)

"The camera will also be available for sale (body only) with the feature upgrade pre-installed starting in July, with an estimated retail price of $3,599.00*."
Yes, I see that the new model is $100 more than the other model, but that wording is kind of vague. i.e. it is not "clear". So if they are going to sell two models...will the new model have a new name? ...and then I guess that there would have be separated firmware updates etc. if/when they come down the pike? Having a separate name designation would make things simple and clear for resale, too. 
Whatever. I am not losing any sleep over it. I plan on using my camera for years. It will be interesting to see what develops, though.


----------



## much (Apr 20, 2017)

Sorry canon but i will still stick to my c100 and wait


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Apr 20, 2017)

OK, I am still looking into this and it turns out I may not be as happy about this upgrade/FIX that I thought I would be.. Canon Log is fantastic.. But is the 4K still freaking motion jpeg????? I am having a hard time finding anything on this, except for that in the video were their engineer explains Canon Log pros and cons, that he mentions you can still get a screen grab.. Which tends to make me believe its still f'n motion jpeg...


----------



## hendrik-sg (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> 
> When you're right, no on says anything. When you're wrong..... omg! The hate emails have started already
> 
> For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!



I disagree. The given information is for entertainment firstly, and it's a competition (against the hiding efforts of canon) to get information earlier than intended and without doing serious crime. So thanks for your effort, and all with a probability can come out in every way. Subjective intention is fooled by hopes, otherwise nobody would spend money for lottery.

What could be checkes is, what could be possible from a technical point of view, at least by somebody who knows the required data processing. For my non-understanding, what i always wonder, is how they match any sensor resolution to output resolution (incl. the bayer filter complications). Somehow the sensor output must get interpolated or partly skipped, which must be very computing intensive in case of 4k. 

But back to this rumor. A 1dx2 must have more than twice computing power, so mybe it could have been checked if the rumored crop factor changes could have been done without hardware upgrade, and it would be interesting how other companies do this. I do not think, that a Nikon, Sony, Panasonic or any other "cheap" camera has much more computing power than a 5d4, and if it would be, there would be other differences in performance visible. In this context it could be nicely felt how much more power a 5d3 had than a 5d2.

other question is what is done on software level and what on hardware level. If known, this could rule out what can not be done by a firmware upgrade. 

Maybe the guys of magic lantern have very deep understanding about these details, and could help to verify such rumors.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Apr 20, 2017)

Notes about Image Quality with Canon Log:

When Canon Log is set, horizontal noise stripes may appear in movies depending on subject or shooting conditions. From Canon: "It is recommended to shoot a few test movies and check before the actual shooting. Note that noise may become more noticeable especially when you apply strong contrast during color grading of the shot movie.

Horizontal noise stripes tend to appear when the subject is dark and flat or [Peripheral illum.] is set to [Enable]. This noise may also appear when ISO speed is relatively low, such as at ISO 400.

When the noise is noticeable, it is recommended to set [Peripheral illum.] to [Disable], shoot in brighter exposure, and perform brightness adjustment during color grading. Also, noise may be decreased when you shoot at ISO speed lower than ISO 400 (even though the dynamic range will be narrowed)."

Is this a standard issue with LOG, or just the 5D IV? I don't remember ever having trouble on the c100's and c300's with this issue...


----------



## highdesertmesa (Apr 20, 2017)

[longtime lurker / first post] I had returned my newly purchased 5D Mk IV to wait this out figuring if there was indeed a hardware change, it would be months until it was available. In it's place I got the new 100-400 II (so much better than the original) and 24-70 2.8 II (also impressive versus the 24-105) for my old 5D. If I do go back and get the 5D Mk IV, $99 is trivial enough on a $3,500 camera that "why not" comes in to play.

Overall, though, I'm on the fence about re-purchasing the Mk IV. I loved the ergonomics, the improved dynamic range, and color (coming from the original 5D, especially), but I feel like the dynamic range still falls short of what I see taken with the D810. On paper it's close, but in the RAW files, I could only pull out about a third as much from the shadows as I can from various D810 sample files I've dowloaded; and, when pulling up the shadows, the Mk IV introduces a surprising amount of color noise that has to be taken out in Lightroom. I do think the overall color in the Mk IV shots was nothing short of stunning, with nearly a slide film "fluid" look to the images.

I'm going to have a lot of hand-wringing over re-purchasing the Mk IV. Not that I would consider a D810, but perhaps an upcoming A7rIII or A9r plus adapter. I tried the 6D as a stop-gap, but I couldn't get past the fragile feel of the selection wheel and the gritty/dark grain (actually preferred the original 5D).


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 20, 2017)

Can we expect this and/or anything else for the 1DX2 as well?


----------



## JRPhotos (Apr 20, 2017)

$100? What a joke. Does it record in MP4 to save space?


----------



## weixing (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi,
EOS 5D Mark IV Canon Log Upgrade Details: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok8qfgdCDko

Have a nice day.


----------



## tr573 (Apr 20, 2017)

CanonGrunt said:


> Notes about Image Quality with Canon Log:
> 
> When Canon Log is set, horizontal noise stripes may appear in movies depending on subject or shooting conditions. From Canon: "It is recommended to shoot a few test movies and check before the actual shooting. Note that noise may become more noticeable especially when you apply strong contrast during color grading of the shot movie.
> 
> ...



I think they are just pointing out that if you're asking too much from the sensor, you should expect to see read noise.


----------



## FramerMCB (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> 
> When you're right, no on says anything. When you're wrong..... omg! The hate emails have started already
> 
> For the record, The EF 85mm f/1.4L IS is real and will be coming in a few months (along with the 6D2)!



Well...I think you have, and are running, a great website! And I for one, would encourage all the posters inclined to vitriol aimed at you, to take a deep breath and slowly reread the name of this site, out loud to themselves. And perform this simple task a couple of times. Then apply their powers of reason and logic to what "announcements" at this site are. And you do try, rather well I feel, to assign a level of credibility to any given RUMOR.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 20, 2017)

bsbeamer said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The way it came to us was generally the way real stuff comes, so this is a head scratcher.
> ...



EF 135mm f/1.8L IS and an 84mm f/1.4L an a 50mm f/1.4L


----------



## Matthew19 (Apr 20, 2017)

Why does C-log lose highlights detail? Check out the lines in the building that are there in the neutral shot and lost in clog.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Apr 20, 2017)

Matthew19 said:


> Why does C-log lose highlights detail? Check out the lines in the building that are there in the neutral shot and lost in clog.



That's C-Log after a very harsh and poor grade (seriously horrible grading in their video). But my guess is that C-Log has less in-camera sharpening than all the other profiles to ensure the lowest amount of sharpening related artifacts. I think something other than a compressed youtube screenshot is needed to know for sure if there is recoverable detail in the file, or if C-Log really wasn't able to capture it.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Apr 20, 2017)

The rumor was always obviously fake. It was akin to a firmware update doubling the amount of focus points and adding 5 fps to an existing stills camera - just not happening  



Canon Rumors said:


> I'll be passing videography based rumors through a couple of people before they hit the site. Part of it in this case might be my ignorance to video features. I am and will always be a stills guy.



Let me know if you need a video guy


----------



## RayValdez360 (Apr 20, 2017)

Let's see someone defend this nonsense. sony is 1 or 2 cameras away from stomping CANON in every aspect but service.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> Let's see someone defend this nonsense. sony is 1 or 2 cameras away from stomping CANON in every aspect but service.



Oh...and sales. : : :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> Let's see someone defend this nonsense. sony is 1 or 2 cameras away from stomping CANON in every aspect but service.



Especially now that they have added a brand new feature - an AF-ON button! They should have given it their own moniker, maybe FA for focus activate. Competition is heating up.

Jack


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Apr 20, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see someone defend this nonsense. sony is 1 or 2 cameras away from stomping CANON in every aspect but service.
> ...



He also forgot....

Video AF
Build quality
Ergonomics
Video touchscreen AF
Color science
Menu structure
Weather sealing
Reliability and heat management

I'm a wedding filmmaker for a living and I have never seen a photog using anything other than Canon/Nikon. Seen a handful shooting film on a Leica or Contax MF, but not a single Sony. Also never seen a Sony in the hands of anyone at an event with a media pass. Sony's seem to be popular with prosumers/enthusiasts. Maybe the A9 will finally introduce Sony to the professional crowd, but that's a TALL mountain to climb and they're just getting started. Still, Canon needs to respond and compete; they need to get the camera and tech nerds excited like Sony is doing. 

I will say a lot of my videographer colleagues use Sony, though....


----------



## rolandas (Apr 20, 2017)

I think Canon will replace CF to CFast

just my 2 cents


----------



## Jopa (Apr 20, 2017)

Came here to read the comments - very entertaining! 

On the side note - it would be nice to see a similar update for the 1dx2.


----------



## Matt Williams (Apr 20, 2017)

Surely this must also be coming to the 1DX MkII? But if so, then why not announce it at the same time? It would be crazy for the 5D MkIV to have C-Log and not the 1DX MkII. I use the 1DX MkII as a B cam for my C300 MkII - do I need to sell it to downgrade to a 5D MkIV just so I can have a B cam with C-Log? Very confused... I would have thought if they were going to bring C-Log to the 1DX MkII then they would have announced it at the same time, so if they aren't going to, then what possible reason/explanation is there?


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 20, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > After all these years, I still get burned on misinformation from time to time, though a lot less than at the beginning. I should have stopped at the C-Log.
> ...



---

For the kicker, those C700 specs that came out OVER A YEAR BEFORE the actual release, I thought came pretty close to the actual camera other than the different form factor. (i.e. Remember that massive brochure on the very C500-like C700x? - the pages are STILL on Google Images and they are darn close to being spot on with the real C700 camera in terms of specs!)

I'm gonna say that SOMEBODY knows more than they're letting on ...SOOOOO.... don't be too surprised to see a Full Frame Mirrorless Canon Camera any day now or even a large-sensor Medium Format Canon Camera in the near future (i.e. within two years!).


----------



## Jopa (Apr 20, 2017)

Matt Williams said:


> Surely this must also be coming to the 1DX MkII? But if so, then why not announce it at the same time? It would be crazy for the 5D MkIV to have C-Log and not the 1DX MkII. I use the 1DX MkII as a B cam for my C300 MkII - do I need to sell it to downgrade to a 5D MkIV just so I can have a B cam with C-Log? Very confused... I would have thought if they were going to bring C-Log to the 1DX MkII then they would have announced it at the same time, so if they aren't going to, then what possible reason/explanation is there?



I hope it is coming. And assuming the 1dx2 is a bigger machine (think of heat dissipation) with more processing power it may not require any kind of hardware upgrade. I'm fine to pay a $100 or $200 for a firmware update also. Need to start a petition...  Really don't care about the fancy codecs but a real C-log would be so nice to have.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2017)

Matt Williams said:


> Surely this must also be coming to the 1DX MkII? But if so, then why not announce it at the same time? It would be crazy for the 5D MkIV to have C-Log and not the 1DX MkII. I use the 1DX MkII as a B cam for my C300 MkII - do I need to sell it to downgrade to a 5D MkIV just so I can have a B cam with C-Log? Very confused... I would have thought if they were going to bring C-Log to the 1DX MkII then they would have announced it at the same time, so if they aren't going to, then what possible reason/explanation is there?



I'm with you on this. So the question is what do we do about it. For what it's worth I say contact Canon, and I will. I've done this a few times and seemed positively received.

Jack


----------



## jayphotoworks (Apr 20, 2017)

Matt Williams said:


> Surely this must also be coming to the 1DX MkII? But if so, then why not announce it at the same time? It would be crazy for the 5D MkIV to have C-Log and not the 1DX MkII. I use the 1DX MkII as a B cam for my C300 MkII - do I need to sell it to downgrade to a 5D MkIV just so I can have a B cam with C-Log? Very confused... I would have thought if they were going to bring C-Log to the 1DX MkII then they would have announced it at the same time, so if they aren't going to, then what possible reason/explanation is there?



I believe in the last product refresh cycle, after the 5D3 got clean hdmi via a firmware update, users were expecting the same update to the 1dx, but it never came and many users were frustrated. This might be the same case this time around. 

Although I was really hoping for XF-AVC as it would make the camera immensely more versatile for simpler projects and run-n-gun/same day edit work, I intend to upgrade my body to get C-LOG nonetheless. At the very least, it opens up the camera's versatility as a b-cam for my other systems given than I'm stuck with MJPEG.


----------



## Matthew19 (Apr 20, 2017)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> Matthew19 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does C-log lose highlights detail? Check out the lines in the building that are there in the neutral shot and lost in clog.
> ...




That's not true. I own the 1DC, and C-logs in camera sharpening is about the same. But thats besides the point. The pre-graded C-log also loses highlight detail, and C-log doesn't have recoverable detail like raw. C-log brings that detail into the shot at 100IRE. I'm saying their test video wasn't even shot with C-log on the 5D iV. I'll bet its not even ready yet, which explains the what until July. Least they could have done is used a camera like the 1DC to show of what clog does, rather than trying to emulate it.


----------



## Matt Williams (Apr 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Matt Williams said:
> 
> 
> > Surely this must also be coming to the 1DX MkII? But if so, then why not announce it at the same time? It would be crazy for the 5D MkIV to have C-Log and not the 1DX MkII. I use the 1DX MkII as a B cam for my C300 MkII - do I need to sell it to downgrade to a 5D MkIV just so I can have a B cam with C-Log? Very confused... I would have thought if they were going to bring C-Log to the 1DX MkII then they would have announced it at the same time, so if they aren't going to, then what possible reason/explanation is there?
> ...



Hi - how have you contacted Canon in the past? I've tried various support avenues in the past and never found anyone who seemed particularly knowledgeable or in a position to pass on suggestions like this.


----------



## Matt Williams (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon realise how important C-Log is going to be to people - this was their press release today:

"In a move to help meet the demands of professional filmmakers, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the availability of a feature upgrade for the EOS 5D Mark IV DSLR camera that will add the ability to record with Canon Log. With this upgrade, the EOS 5D Mark IV can achieve a cinematic look similar to what can be achieved using Cinema EOS cameras, allowing it to serve as a second camera on a Cinema EOS shoot or to stand alone as a cinema camera."

So again, to not have this on the 1DXII when they have it on the 5DIV would be just crazy.

A frustrating point - if I do end up selling my 1DXII to downgrade to a 5DIV so I can have C-Log for my B cam, then I'll be left with thousands of pounds worth of CFast II cards that I won't be able to use since the 5DIV can't use them...

I'm hoping that the point raised by someone else might be true - that C Log will just end up being a firmware update for the 1DXII since it can handle it without having to be sent in for a hardware upgrade. Though if this is the case and it's simpler to implement, then that would seem to be even less reason for it not to have been announced first or at the same time. Why would they want to frustrate the people who have spent a huge amount of money on their top of the line DSLR?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2017)

Matt Williams said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Williams said:
> ...



Most of my interactions have been via: [email protected]

I also called the number listed here and was fairly impressed with the rep.

http://canoncanada.custhelp.com/ci/documents/view/1/AvMm~wrdDv8S~xb~Gv_6~yLO0tsq8a37B5k3Zz7~Pv~_ 

Jack


----------



## douglaurent (Apr 20, 2017)

Canon DSLR's are so far behind and inconvenient regarding video, that I stopped using my 5D4 and 1DX2 for it and only use the GH5s and A7R2s. For pure photography a Canon DSLR is still nice, but that makes the 5DsR the champion of all models with its 50MP. If Canon doesn't come up with a full frame mirrorless camera with EF-mount, it's unlikely I will ever buy a Canon DSLR again - after buying at least 20 in the last 10 years.


----------



## dspry (Apr 21, 2017)

What a pity! I was excited about the codec and crop upgrades. Silly, gullible me...


----------



## padam (Apr 21, 2017)

Not having C-Log as an option on a 1DX Mark II is a real possibility, unfortunately.

And that's because, if you think about it, even their C300 Mark II cannot shoot 4k 60p. So you would have like a "1DC Mark II" equivalent camera without any additional costs unlike the original 1DC (Ok except the 30min record limit). But, even with the MJPEG codec it would be a beast of a video camera (not to mention it still shoots stills!)

I don't think this update was planned originally, when the 5D Mark IV originally came out, but it received a lot of criticism for its video capabilities. So who knows, maybe they will decide to revise their marketing strategy yet again, but because of these reasons I'm not so sure.
And we know that a 6D Mark II could also have C-Log with a better crop factor (since it will have less megapixels for sure) but they might not even give it proper 4k option to have enough differentiation.


----------



## PJSOFT (Apr 21, 2017)

I bet Magic Lantern guys are trying to get the code so they can see how it works, and hopefully could implement this into other models


----------



## tpatana (Apr 21, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Canon Log also works with and complements several EOS 5D Mark IV camera features including 4K shooting, Dual Pixel CMOS AF, high speed 119.9p shooting in HD and 59.94p shooting in Full HD.



Emailed CPS asking if this above means that we get DPAF also during 120fps. They responded "Though we have not been fully introduced to every detail, I believe DAF will work with high frame rates. "

There's hope. Although I wouldn't bet on it, seems like I'm the only person in the world hoping for that feature.


----------



## noms78 (Apr 21, 2017)

Wow this sucks. I was really looking forward to a smaller crop factor (1.27-1.29) and codec much more than the c-log. Now I will have to wait even longer to upgrade my 5d3. IMO the 4k video in 5d4 is a bit soft and would have benefited greatly from oversampling to improve detail (i.e. Sony's A9 4k video).


----------



## Pebbles (Apr 21, 2017)

Why anyone would buy a 5D4 now is beyond me. It's a Turkey. They know it too. This is a last-ditch effort to keep it relevant. Look at what the competition are doing.


----------



## midluk (Apr 21, 2017)

Pebbles said:


> Why anyone would buy a 5D4 now is beyond me.


Because "anyone" does not care about video and wants to have a great stills camera?


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 21, 2017)

I like it that Canon finally starts charging something extra for all those video shenanigans in non-video cameras rather than stuffing it all in for free. As a stills shooter I would have liked Canon long ago to split 5D line into a stills camera series and a "5D C" video-focused line. And video-enabled products being priced significantly higher and stills-only versions significantly lower than at current.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 21, 2017)

Pebbles said:


> Why anyone would buy a 5D4 now is beyond me. It's a Turkey. They know it too. This is a last-ditch effort to keep it relevant. Look at what the competition are doing.



Because I take stills and don't give a stuff about video. 
That good enough reason?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 21, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Pebbles said:
> 
> 
> > Why anyone would buy a 5D4 now is beyond me. It's a Turkey. They know it too. This is a last-ditch effort to keep it relevant. Look at what the competition are doing.
> ...



I'm guessing that the 5D4 isn't selling as well as previous models. There hasn't been much of a price drop since it's launch a year ago, which is unusual. Both the 5D2 and 5D3 sales were hugely buffered by the "run and gun" film crowd, I think parts of the Marvel Avengers film where made with it some of the hand cam scenes. The problem with the 5D4 is that it's lost that film fan base and they have gone else where. While I'm a stills photographer, it's a better camera for the movie investment. It's hybrid nature helps sell lots of units and allows a better still camera to be built with faster upgrade path than what would have been possible with just a low volume stills camera....But the 5D4 isn't selling too well. It's not featured enough for the movie market and it's too expensive for a lot of photographers. Even professional wedding photographers are choking at the current price, especially whey you can get a near mint late copy of the 5D3 for half the price.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 21, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I'm guessing that the 5D4 isn't selling as well as previous models.



Why do you assume that?



GMCPhotographics said:


> There hasn't been much of a price drop since it's launch a year ago, which is unusual.



I thought it was launched September 2016? I would have thought no price drop would suggest it is selling well and they don't need to drop the price


----------



## infared (Apr 21, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Pebbles said:
> 
> 
> > Why anyone would buy a 5D4 now is beyond me. It's a Turkey. They know it too. This is a last-ditch effort to keep it relevant. Look at what the competition are doing.
> ...


Yes..I am stills only, too. I was on the fence about the 5DIV. (Have and continue to own 5D Mark III). Researched, a LOT. I have quite a bit of high end EF-mount glass. Looked at the Sony, looked at the 5DS R...and came back to the 5DIV...Because of its balance of handling, compitent interaction with its great lens selection and not "huge" file size. The price is a choker...but I found gray market at $2750. I absolutely love the camera. It was the best choice for me and "my" needs, even though it was not at the top of the heap in the FF resolution dept. I found that the cameras that are at the "top" of that heap had handling and/or noise problems that made them not the best choice for my needs.
It makes me happy to know that Canon is charging separately for some of this video capability that I have NEVER use/used. I would like to see more of that separation for cost savings in the future from Canon.
I thiink it would have been even better if Canon had offered a model without the anti-aliasing filter. That would have been great!


----------



## zelionprime (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm a complete rookie to color grading. What software is pictured with this articles hero image? Also which color grading software do you all recommend?


----------



## tron (Apr 21, 2017)

infared said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Pebbles said:
> ...


+1 for the AA filter. Or they could possibly compromise with one model only with relatively week filter (I do not know though if would be the best or the worst of both worlds). As far as the separately charged video feature(s) I believe that the current price of 5DIV should apply for the updated model. The current (as is) model should be cheaper to begin with (talking mainly about European price)


----------



## Bernard (Apr 21, 2017)

zelionprime said:


> Also which color grading software do you all recommend?



Try downloading the free version of DaVinci Resolve.


----------



## infared (Apr 21, 2017)

tron said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Well...I agree...I think in this market..the body should be cheaper...but Canon knows that they have us. I have 13 EF-Mount lenses....so ...as of now it would take something monumental to get me to change systems...and as far as adapters go...too more lens connection points, slow focus....etc...on and on....no thanks.
There are a lot of choices for everyone though....so it's all good!


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 21, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Pebbles said:
> ...



how the heck do you know any of that.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 21, 2017)

HarryFilm said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Maybe the film side is much leakier, as they are dealing with producers, hollywood,etc probably given them prototype units as they need them,etc. it was even a brochure format if i recall. it was pretty much dead on. In all the years of following canon rumors, it's the only time I can recall soemthing like that happening so far in advance.

and thank you btw, for your longer sentences, so much easier to read.

I wouldn't be shocked by a full frame 6D like mirrorless EF mount camera alongside the 6D EF mount DSLR.

IMO .. I think that would be easy for canon to do. I could be wrong though - all that EVF firmware,etc is tied up into the powershot firmware, so it could be alot of heavy lifting adding all that into a EOS camera.


----------



## icbwbidi (Apr 21, 2017)

I haven't shot video with a Canon dslr for a year or two and the main reason is (aside from the lack of log) because there is no focus peaking. 
My Canon G1X has that.

Is the Mark lV still missing focus peaking?


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 21, 2017)

icbwbidi said:


> I haven't shot video with a Canon dslr for a year or two and the main reason is (aside from the lack of log) because there is no focus peaking.
> My Canon G1X has that.
> 
> Is the Mark lV still missing focus peaking?



Yes, because...Cinema EOS :


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Apr 21, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Pebbles said:
> ...



Last time I checked it was April 2017 not September 2017. Hasn't been a year yet.


----------



## PHOTOPROROCKIES (Apr 21, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> icbwbidi said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't shot video with a Canon dslr for a year or two and the main reason is (aside from the lack of log) because there is no focus peaking.
> ...



Personally I'm really hoping they smarten up and put some basic features like that in. Focus peaking on the x-series system is awesome and makes manual focusing quick and easy.


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 21, 2017)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RayValdez360 said:
> ...



And there it is--> "a lot of my videographer colleagues use Sony..." 

I agree with all of the above things that Canon does better, which is why we *are* talking about improving the video features here, so us filmmakers can go on using these otherwise fine products


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 21, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "5DC" coming in 2017... beyond that, who knows.
> ...



Totally agree with this. But Canon is too afraid to cannibalize their Cinema EOS lines to release a 5DC.


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 21, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Now let's hear the cacaphony of hurt for the $99 cost for the upgrade.
> 
> Anybody that believed a fraction of the 'rumor' was in denial. Talk of a hardware upgrade was never going happen to a mass production camera.



Well, the OP (Canonrumors) even believed it. So was he in denial, too? It would be a lot easier for them to just release a 5DC with all of the rumored features.


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 21, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rrcphoto, weren't you supposed to eat some crow based on the feature set of the A9, which you said you were impressed with? Or was that only if Canon released this non-existent upgrade?

The truth is that the Clog upgrade is an admission by Canon that they feel the video features of the camera are lacking, thus they feel the need to spoon-feed an important upgrade while omitting many other requested video features. It will be interesting to see whether the 1DXII gets it.

I'm sure there are some Canon folks who feel ashamed that their camera is so underspecced on video against the 2017 competition (no 4K video out, no user friendly codec, lack of desirable 4K crop, etc.) but it's obvious the overly cautious managers of the company are winning out. It is possible, though, that the Digic just isn't capable of much video encoding, although the fact that Magic Lantern has enabled 4K video features on the 5DIII would seem to contradict this- the 5DIV chip seems like it would be capable of much more.

What's also interesting is that Sony did not include Slog modes on the A9- perhaps as an overture to stills photographers. Sony needs pro stills guys and Canon will eventually need to get the pro video guys back- ironic.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 21, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > tr573 said:
> ...



Nope!

if you read what i wrote to you, I would eat crow if you got the "big" upgrade versus the "meh" C-LOG one. I thought after the A9 release, that the big one may be more likely to occur - but I way always of the mindset that the big one was basically an april fool's joke gone bad and would eat crow if canon actually did it.

besides you never took up the deal, which was if canon didn't deliver the full complete rumored upgrade, you'd stop complaining about canon's camera and video.

this isn't an admission on anything in regards to canon outside the possibility that a hollywood customer asked for this firmware enhancement to work with CINI EOS cameras. which is probably why it's not on the 1DX Mark II - when all other firmware enhancements have started with the 1DX mark II and made it's way down to the 5D. This has happened in the past - with the 5D Mark II. Hollywood asked for firmware updates, canon delivered them. Sooner after the camera release than this.

there's still no tangible evidence that there is this large market that requires the best video on a DSLR when a DSLR is the worst method of doing video in an ILC.

and seriously.. did you read the limitations of 4K on the 5D Mark III - no liveview display,etc,etc and I do believe it's MJPEG.

as of right now the only DIGIC's that can do video the right way are the DIGIC DV's especially made for canon's video cameras. they have nothing in the way of stills DNA in them (see the XC10/15) and they all have to have actively cooled and vented to open air.

I think we can both agree that canon has some technical hurdles that they haven't resolved (which has always been my stance - that canon isn't purposely crippling the cameras, they just haven't done it because .. right now they can't).


----------



## tr573 (Apr 21, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> and seriously.. did you read the limitations of 4K on the 5D Mark III - no liveview display,etc,etc and I do believe it's MJPEG.



Yeah but this one has a IV, that makes it better. So it must be able to do anything people dream of that Canon has shown it to have zero ability whatsoever to do. After all, it's a IV. Do you even understand that's one higher than III?


----------



## tr573 (Apr 21, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> Well, the OP (Canonrumors) even believed it. So was he in denial, too? It would be a lot easier for them to just release a 5DC with all of the rumored features.



Admin has also stated in this thread that their lack of familiarity with video tech and the hardware requirements of such led to them believing that rumor enough to publish it.


----------



## tron (Apr 22, 2017)

tr573 said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the OP (Canonrumors) even believed it. So was he in denial, too? It would be a lot easier for them to just release a 5DC with all of the rumored features.
> ...


That rumor was more plausible than the one about a mirrorless 6DII that I had protested to Admin about a few months ago... Still to give him credit the sad part of having to send camera to Canon is true. I would be more willing with a payable firmware that can be installed by camera owners...


----------



## transpo1 (Apr 22, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



I read your "deal" but I did not take you up on it because my pursuit of adequate video features on Canon DSLRs and mirrorless is not limited to one patched upgrade- my complaint is about a more systemic issue with respect to holding back / lack of implementing features.

It's VERY possible that Canon tech is much more limited than I thought- I just assumed from a company that makes so much money and whose sales are so great that they could throw engineers at this issue and deliver. (See the 1DXII's 4K @ 60p- good example of them delivering on a particular feature). I find it hard to believe, however, that they couldn't have gotten 120fps FHD into the Mark IV or implemented better crop options for the 4K therein. 

Let's think about what you said here, though- if DSLRs are so terrible for video, why are "Hollywood types" using them at all? Why would that CLog upgrade have been requested? There's plenty of cheaper Sony MILCs with SLog that they could no doubt use instead of a $3.5k stills camera with a mirror in it, right? (I'm being rhetorical here, no need to answer.) 

I guess Canon better get off their ***** and make an MILC with 4K and log because sooner or later, those Hollywood types are going to figure out that DSLRs have absolutely no value for video


----------



## xps (Apr 22, 2017)

Just being interested, the professional Canon service in my area had no final information about the update, but they definitively know, it is just an software adjustment. So why Canon will drain another >100€ for this? 
I´m an CPS gold member, so I send my three bodies once a year to CPS to get it cleaned and serviced. 
I do not know, if this upgrade is worth the bugs Canon wants for it, as I´m no professional videographer. 
If there were some other features added, maybe I´ll do it. 

By the way: FW 1.04 has fixed my back button AF problem.  And I was just in the opinion, this needed double pressing of the buttons (I had to do so to start AF) was normal. +1 for fixing this.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 22, 2017)

Certainly helps, but should have been there to begin with and then $99.... when a two year old Sony will still produce better quality 4k and who knows what the next one does....
ah well, whatever
it's been a few years since I have purchased a single item of any sort from Canon
a shame


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2017)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Certainly helps, but should have been there to begin with and then $99.... when a two year old Sony will still produce better quality 4k and who knows what the next one does....
> ah well, whatever
> it's been a few years since I have purchased a single item of any sort from Canon
> a shame



I'm still not doing much video but am determined I will in the near future when my present intensive project is history. I hear comments like "when a two year old Sony will still produce better quality 4k" which seem to suggest that Sony is just so much better, and I can't understand why anyone is still using Canon, other than they like the EF glass, which I do as well. Then I here other comments that Sony has various shortcomings and it's not really so sweet on the other side of the fence. I read a bit on the A9 and noticed it has a new feature, the AF-ON button - what - they didn't have an AF-ON button before?? There are other comments regarding holding a small camera with a big lens being a negative (I concurred with this once I had owned a 1D4 to compare to my 6D), and so forth.

My uneducated conclusion is that it's not nearly as clear cut as you suggest but that Sony is a very viable alternative, especially for video only, but would I want it given that I do primarily stills; I am quite sure I would not. My 3 years or so on CR suggests to me that GAS is the real problem because there are so many camera's that are so good that any creative individual can produce very good results using any of them.

So, in conclusion, I'd say Sony lovers should just buy Sony and be done with it and not worry about being responsible for the demise of Canon. Am I deluded on this?

Jack


----------



## TAF (Apr 22, 2017)

Canon is conducting the ultimate market survey.

If they get back 90% of the 5D4's for upgrade, then the folks who say that video its critical are proven correct.

If they get back 10% of the 5D4's sold, then they know that video is a nice to have, but not a factor that will allow them to charge a lot more money. $99 is 3% of the price of the body...which is virtually nothing to the individual but significant at the corporate level. If people won't pay that, then you have a very clear answer on what value people place on video capability.

I wonder if they'll tell us the outcome?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2017)

TAF said:


> Canon is conducting the ultimate market survey.
> 
> If they get back 90% of the 5D4's for upgrade, then the folks who say that video its critical are proven correct.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised you're 100% correct. Yes they will tell the outcome - indirectly. 

Jack


----------



## tr573 (Apr 22, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> Let's think about what you said here, though- if DSLRs are so terrible for video, why are "Hollywood types" using them at all? Why would that CLog upgrade have been requested? There's plenty of cheaper Sony MILCs with SLog that they could no doubt use instead of a $3.5k stills camera with a mirror in it, right? (I'm being rhetorical here, no need to answer.)



If you want a real answer, I think productions use DSLRS as b cameras sometimes in situations where they might get ruined, as the price makes them more disposable than real cinema cams. The last mad Max movie used a lot of 5d2s in the driving scenes attached to the cars like that. So those users would probably find the addition of LOG output useful. They need big sensor + cheap for that purpose. 

As far as why they wouldn't buy a cheap Sony milc, if they are using cinema eos for their other cameras , their workflow is easier now. If they were using sony cinema cameras for primary, the small sony would be ideal for those purposes. 

What rrcphoto is trying to say, I think, is that if you're small time and using this as your primary camera a DSLR is not really the ideal form factor. And it's not. Its kind of a pain to shoot video with as it's not designed well for that.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 23, 2017)

tr573 said:


> What rrcphoto is trying to say, I think, is that if you're small time and using this as your primary camera a DSLR is not really the ideal form factor. And it's not. Its kind of a pain to shoot video with as it's not designed well for that.



winner winner chicken dinner!

a DSLR has to be the most awkward hybrid out there. granted there are SOME that want it, but you can't tell me it's a larger market than people that are already using hybrids with EVF's.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 23, 2017)

tr573 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > and seriously.. did you read the limitations of 4K on the 5D Mark III - no liveview display,etc,etc and I do believe it's MJPEG.
> ...



do you even understand the point? the sentance, or possibly english?


----------



## tr573 (Apr 23, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



[Sarcasm]yes[/Sarcasm]


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 23, 2017)

tron said:


> I would be more willing with a payable firmware that can be installed by camera owners...



I suspect the reason the reason the installation has to be done in a service center is because Canon didn't find a way, or didn't bother developing one, to have the camera's firmware check whether the owner paid for the update or not.

So Canon's solution is to keep the installation file to itself, charging money to have the service center personnel install it same as owner install any other firmware at home.

My money is on

1. The file leaking sooner or later, Canon hoping it would be late enough for it to get the money it planned on.

2. If C Log makes enough money, Canon will develop a mechanism to have customers install paid updates at home, e.g. by having an installation key tied to the camera's serial number and/or requiring it installed via a computer connected to the Internet (in contrast to via a memory card).


----------



## tron (Apr 23, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I would be more willing with a payable firmware that can be installed by camera owners...
> ...


Or the update process may be something different than a normal firmware update. Has a service made (remember the cinema series) firmware update leaked before? I believe it has not. It must be a program that installs in a way that does not affect future firmware updates. Firmware must be upgradable whether cameras have this new feature or not.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 23, 2017)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Certainly helps, but should have been there to begin with and then $99.... when a two year old Sony will still produce better quality 4k and who knows what the next one does....
> ah well, whatever
> it's been a few years since I have purchased a single item of any sort from Canon
> a shame



So Canon are incompetent for not making a DSLR that shoots video as good as a Sony does. 
Which means that Sony are incompetent for not making a stills DSLR as good as a Canon. 
And considering a DSLR is primarily a stills camera rather than primarily a video camera, who is more incompetent?


----------



## tpatana (Apr 23, 2017)

tron said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



My guess is they program some chip that's not user accessible, e.g. some video processing chip that's separate from the main DIGIC. The earlier guess about extra heat sink isn't bad either.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2017)

Just a light hearted comment prompted by another CR member's rant about some usage of english.

Canon is a company or Canon are a company? I must have had my knuckles rapped relating to this because it always seems to ruffle my feathers. 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just a light hearted comment prompted by another CR member's rant about some usage of english.
> 
> Canon is a company or Canon are a company? I must have had my knuckles rapped relating to this because it always seems to ruffle my feathers.
> 
> Jack



Ah, the good old collective noun. There is no right or wrong so anyone who rapped your knuckles was doing so out of a misplaced sense of knowledge, but sometimes the context will tell you which should (ideally) be used.

For example:
The crew welcomes you to this flight - the crew as a group welcome you so could be considered singular (but would anyone be confused if you said 'welcome'?)
The crew disembark and are going their separate ways - they can only go separate ways if you consider the crew to be plural. 

A lot of these 'rules' were created in Victorian times when they decided the language needed to be codified and standardised but there are so many exceptions as to make most of the 'rules' to be useless.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Just a light hearted comment prompted by another CR member's rant about some usage of english.
> ...



Ah, yes, good old queen Victoria. Surprisingly, it seems she had quite an influence in Quebec. 

Jack


----------



## pinoyplaya4life (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting the 5D4 now as I cannot wait 2 more months for it. I was waiting for the 6DII but current deals on the 5D4 (from B&H) I just cannot ignore considering the free items that comes with it and tax free. 

The question is, should I wait or not? I will have to send the 5D4 to Canon once the firmware becomes available. But how is my 5D4 going to be any different from the new ones that will ship with the firmware already included? Is the hardware going to be different that makes my 5D4 crappy or will they be the same as the new ones with pre-installed firmware?

Either way, we still have to fork up the extra $100 for the C-Log feature regardless if I wait 2 months or get it now. 

Please help.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 5, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> do you even understand the point? the sentance, or possibly english?



OT, but if you're going to be a smartarse and slag off someone else's comprehension and understanding of English - you might at least spell "sentence" correctly.


----------



## romanr74 (Jun 5, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > do you even understand the point? the sentance, or possibly english?
> ...



ROTFL


----------



## rrcphoto (Jun 7, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > do you even understand the point? the sentance, or possibly english?
> ...



oh that's nice...  I wondered where the heck i got that burn from


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 8, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, yes, good old queen Victoria. Surprisingly, it seems she had quite an influence in Quebec.
> 
> Jack



Why Quebec in particular? If you're referring to the holiday, here in Quebec it is more commonly referred to as Fête de Dollard, or now as Fête des patriotes, or Journée nationale des patriotes.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, yes, good old queen Victoria. Surprisingly, it seems she had quite an influence in Quebec.
> ...



Good question! Did I write that? ??? I'm just now back from a couple days in Old Q city - wow and Montreal was great - what a history, what remarkable old and new buildings, musicians on the street and .... WOW 

And, I can now say I've walked on the Plains of Abraham! And am a _little_ less ignorant! 

Jack


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Well then, Bienvenu and Au Revoir, all at once! Love old Q too.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 11, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> And there it is--> "a lot of my videographer colleagues use Sony..."
> 
> I agree with all of the above things that Canon does better, which is why we *are* talking about improving the video features here, so us filmmakers can go on using these otherwise fine products



Why don't we let the video freaks move to Sony and stop whining that a stills camera should be a top-end video camera?


----------

